# combinations



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I usually show shots of singles, so thought I'd try a few multiples...or at least with a mix in the shot...




































and every one of my female labs look like this....








...technically multiples.... :lol:


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

some more random shots...


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

wonderful colors


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Jus curious do u use a variety of lens or just one lens? There are some stunning shots btw really nice rice!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks all. I generally use my 90mm, but for a slightly wider shot sometimes my 50mm f/1.4.


----------

